# [SPN] April Newsletter



## Sikh News Reporter (Apr 8, 2009)

Sikh Philosophy Network Community Bulletin

	For unsubscription information, please see the bottom of this email

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!

SPN is now a 8,100 strong member community! We would like to thank you for the continued patronage.

This issue brings to you the latest topics up for discussions in the forums. Your presence on the network is of pivotal importance. Please do visit whenever you get time from your busy schedule.

Gurfateh,


Sikh Philosophy Network
Visit Sikh Philosophy Network
Daily Hukumnama
Gurmat Vichaar Project
Download Sikhism Toolbar
Gurbani MP3 Downloads
Book Store
Meet Forum Leaders
Invite Your Friends
Contact Us
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today's Date: 09-04-2009

Activity since: 03-04-2009
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

View all new content here: http://www.sikhphilosophy.net

-- Threads posted most recently --

Title: "Meat in sikhism" 

(Date Posted 08-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 4 Replies, 25 Views, Last Post: 02:43 AM, 08-04-2009 by aad0002
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

Title: "Should a Child Carry a Weapon (kirpan)?" 
Thank you Bawaj Ji, / This is what I was looking for.  / The best reply
(Date Posted 08-04-2009 by seeker3k)
 o 8 Replies, 75 Views, Last Post: 10:33 PM, 08-04-2009 by seeker3k
 o Should a Child Carry a Weapon (kirpan)?

Title: "Journalist throws shoe at Indian offical" 
Journo wanted to provoke, not to hurt me: Chidambaram /  / Union Home Minister P ...
(Date Posted 07-04-2009 by Soul_jyot)
 o 26 Replies, 120 Views, Last Post: 03:05 AM, 09-04-2009 by Aman Singh
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Sikh Journalist throws shoe at Chidambaram" 
YouTube - sikh journalist throws a shoe at p chidambaram /  / ...
(Date Posted 07-04-2009 by kds1980)
 o 2 Replies, 31 Views, Last Post: 06:02 PM, 07-04-2009 by kds1980
 o Sikh Journalist throws shoe at Chidambaram

Title: "Lakh Khushian Patshahian" 
Kiram ji /  / Yes that old instrument is dominant and one rarely hears it in any ...
(Date Posted 07-04-2009 by Aman Singh)
 o 4 Replies, 63 Views, Last Post: 11:49 PM, 07-04-2009 by aad0002
 o Lakh Khushian Patshahian

Title: "Superstitions" 
Bhagat Singh ji  / I think I understood the point you where trying to make. The ...
(Date Posted 07-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 25 Replies, 164 Views, Last Post: 02:01 AM, 09-04-2009 by tony
 o Superstitions

Title: "Radio Pakistan says Sikhs in India are forcibly converted" 
One thing about Pakistanis. They are up for a rumble...as they say. /   / ...
(Date Posted 06-04-2009 by rajkhalsa)
 o 3 Replies, 26 Views, Last Post: 04:02 PM, 07-04-2009 by dalsingh
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "1984 Survivors Colony" 
DASWANDH..YES. Its a MUST. Only 90% of our income is OURS. We have absolutely NO ...
(Date Posted 06-04-2009 by aad0002)
 o 15 Replies, 161 Views, Last Post: 07:26 AM, 08-04-2009 by Gyani Jarnail Singh
 o 1984 Survivors Colony

Title: "Yugas/age" 
YUGAS/AGE /   /   / Four Yugas have been described, in the eastern mythology, ...
(Date Posted 06-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 0 Replies, 47 Views, Last Post: 07:02 AM, 06-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895
 o Yugas/age

Title: "Vedas" 
Virinder Ji, /   / It is same here, I am learning from your posts /   / With ...
(Date Posted 06-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 3 Replies, 69 Views, Last Post: 03:52 PM, 07-04-2009 by Amarpal
 o Vedas

-- Threads with the most replies --

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 
Randip Ji, /  / PK 70 ji  and myself have been saying that exactly. We are in no ...
(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 578 Replies, 32528 Views, Last Post: 04:34 PM, 08-04-2009 by Gyani Jarnail Singh
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 

(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 545 Replies, 29515 Views, Last Post: 01:20 PM, 11-12-2008 by randip singh
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

Title: "How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?" 
Randeep Veer jeo, /   / I will be highly obliged if you can just write the ...
(Date Posted 12-04-2006 by randip singh)
 o 533 Replies, 12462 Views, Last Post: 09:37 PM, 01-04-2009 by randip singh
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself." 
Please use a civil tongue. (aad0002)
(Date Posted 07-01-2008 by Sikh80)
 o 440 Replies, 29148 Views, Last Post: 08:06 AM, 07-03-2009 by onewithinall
 o Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself.

Title: "Creation in Islam" 
Christians regard the scripture about our power which is not a physical force ...
(Date Posted 03-08-2007 by azizrasul)
 o 435 Replies, 24034 Views, Last Post: 02:03 AM, 17-02-2009 by shearwater
 o Creation in Islam

-- Threads with the most views --

Title: "Sikhism And Tattoos" 
pk70 ji /  / It is OK to be in disagreement. No offense is ever taken. 
(Date Posted 19-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 43689 Views, 225 Replies, Last Post: 10:42 AM, 16-10-2008 by aad0002
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?" 
Spiritual Guru go on hunting, killing for his enjoyment?  /   / It was for the ...
(Date Posted 12-07-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 32508 Views, 329 Replies, Last Post: 07:12 AM, 28-02-2009 by BhagatSingh
 o Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?

Title: "Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen" 
Let us spare this thread dedicated to Gyani Ji from the hard talk... We have ...
(Date Posted 18-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 31017 Views, 54 Replies, Last Post: 09:40 PM, 11-06-2008 by Aman Singh
 o Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen

Title: "Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith" 
So where is the original poster RAJS?
(Date Posted 06-08-2004 by Rajs)
 o 30087 Views, 316 Replies, Last Post: 08:31 PM, 22-07-2007 by deepsingh87
 o Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith

Title: "Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments" 
Gurfateh to all members, /   / Thanks for such great knowledge regarding ...
(Date Posted 02-10-2005 by rsingh)
 o 29924 Views, 3 Replies, Last Post: 01:30 PM, 25-08-2008 by avinash kaur
 o Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments

-- Threads with no replies yet --

Title: "Yugas/age" 
YUGAS/AGE /   /   / Four Yugas have been described, in the eastern mythology, ...
(Date Posted 06-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 47 Views
 o Yugas/age

Title: "Blasphemy" 
BLASPHEMY /   / The word “Blasphemy” has been used in recent years ...
(Date Posted 06-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 37 Views
 o Blasphemy

Title: "Slander/ਨਿੰਦਾ" 
SLANDER/ਨਿੰਦਾ /   /   / It is defined as a false ...
(Date Posted 05-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 34 Views
 o Slander/ਨਿੰਦਾ

Title: "Celibacy/ ਜਤੁ" 
CELIBACY/ਜਤੁ /   /   / ABSTRACT /   /   / Sikh philosophy does ...
(Date Posted 05-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 43 Views
 o Celibacy/ ਜਤੁ

Title: "Live and let live" 
Dear Tony Ji, /   / Here are my two cents on the subject; /   /   / LIVE AND LET ...
(Date Posted 04-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 34 Views
 o Live and let live
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
LATEST POLLS
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Question: Most Influential Sikhs in History? plz add to list.
 o "Dr. Manmohan Singh" (5 Votes)
 o "Baba Deep Singh" (8 Votes)
 o "Banda Singh Bahadur" (10 Votes)
 o "Maharaja Ranjit Singh" (11 Votes)
 o "Prof Sahib Singh" (7 Votes)
 o "Bhagat Puran Singh" (5 Votes)
 o "Baba Budhha" (8 Votes)
 o "Sant Jarnail Singh" (3 Votes)
 o "Master Tara Singh" (1 Votes)
 o "Bhai Gurdas" (8 Votes)
 o "Bhai Mani Singh" (7 Votes)
 o "Sardar Baghel Singh" (3 Votes)
 o "Bhai Kahan Singh Nabha" (4 Votes)
 o "Bhai Veer Singh" (6 Votes)
 o "Bhai Kanihiya Ji" (1 Votes)
 o "Sardar Hari Singh Nalwa" (3 Votes)
 o "Shaheed Bhagat Singh" (1 Votes)
 o "Shaheed Udham Singh" (1 Votes)
   View Poll Results: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List

Question: (Read the main post first) Would you &quot;dance&quot; to kirtan? Explain.
 o "Yes..." (5 Votes)
 o "No..." (27 Votes)
 o "I don't listen to kirtan..." (0 Votes)
 o "Not sure..." (4 Votes)
   View Poll Results: Dancing and Gurbani


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
FORTHCOMING EVENTS 			SPN Calendar of Events:
to view the calendar, click the link below:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Single Day Events

11-04-2009:
 o KHALSA DAY PARADE 2009 - Surrey, BC, Canada - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=345&c=1

12-04-2009:
 o VAISAKHI DAY 2009 LIVE BROADCAST FROM Los Angeles CA, USA - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=348&c=1

13-04-2009:
 o International Sikh Turban Day - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=329&c=1
 o Baisaikhi 2009 - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=330&c=1

16-04-2009:
 o Death of Guru Angad Dev ji (Vaisakh 3) - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=332&c=1

Ranged Events

21-02-2009:
 o (02-21 --> 05-01) SIKH LEGACY OF PUNJAB - Santa Barbara Museum, Santa Barbara, CA, USA - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=316&c=1

12-04-2009:
 o (04-12 --> 04-19) Exhibition of Sikh Military Bravery -  Klang & Petaling Jaya, Malaysia - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=343&c=1

26-04-2009:
 o (04-26 --> 05-05) 300 SALL GURU DE NAAL EXHIBITION SALARJUNG MUSEUM Hyderabad, AP - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=349&c=1

28-06-2009:
 o (06-28 --> 07-12) SIDAK - Faith Courage Discipline - Sikh Research Institute San Antonio Texas US - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=342&c=1

Recurring Events

16-05-2009:
 o (05-16-2009/12-26-2009) NAAD YOGA CLASSES - Southall, UK - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=347&c=1
()

11-04-2009:
 o (04-11-2009/06-28-2009) New York City Cruise REGISTER Gursikh Speed Meeting June 27 - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=346&c=1
()

23-02-2009:
 o (02-23-2009/04-26-2009) CAMP MIRI PIRI Register by May 1 Espanola, NM - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=320&c=1
()


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTICS:
We have had the following activity since 03-04-2009 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 43 New Members
 o 36 New Threads
 o 453 New Posts
 o 0 New Polls


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions
and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".
Currently, community updates are sent weekly.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.


----------

